# Homemade Tools >  Table Saw wheels

## Christophe Mineau

Hi, 
The shop becoming smaller and smaller, I really needed a way to move easily my big and heavy table saw.
I wanted something compact, here is my solution :

First, my saw had already a couple of threaded holes at the bottom of the rear feet, designed for attaching the vendor's kit, which I don't have. 



Here are all the pieces before assembly.



and here you can see how it works.
The wheels are fitted on a wide shaft, the whole width of the saw. One of the holes is used as a pivot, and screwed in the other hole, you can see this little piece, made of a section of threaded rod, that will anchor the end of a little jack made of a threaded rod, a couple of nuts and a piece of tubing. This little jack is attached to the big bracket that will lower the shaft and the wheels to put them in contact with the ground.


And here is how it is cranked. The reason for the long jack is actually to provide accessibility to the nut when the wheel is mounted.


And here we go ...

----------

Carlos B (May 14, 2017),

Jon (Mar 27, 2020),

Paul Jones (May 16, 2017),

rossbotics (May 14, 2017),

Seedtick (May 14, 2017)

----------


## rossbotics

That's cool Christophe
Great idea, looks like it will serve the purpose, good engineering

Doug

----------

Christophe Mineau (May 14, 2017)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Thanks Doug !

----------


## CBart58

NICE WORK!

----------

Christophe Mineau (May 15, 2017)

----------


## NortonDommi

Necessity being the mother...
Niceley done.

----------

Christophe Mineau (May 16, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Christophe Mineau! We've added your Table Saw Wheels to our Storage and Organization category,
as well as to your builder page: Christophe Mineau's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Table Saw Wheels
 by Christophe Mineau

tags:
portable, wheel, table saw

----------

